# Dolly and the Queen



## blacklab (Jul 19, 2008)

Dolly Parton and Queen Elizabeth die on the same day and they 
both go before an Angel to find out if they'll be admitted to Heaven. 

Unfortunately, there's only one space left that day, so the Angel 
must decide which of them gets in. The Angel asks Dolly if 
there's some particular reason why she should go to Heaven. 

Dolly takes off her top and says, "Look at these, they're the most 
perfect breasts God ever created, and I'm sure it will please 
God to be able to see them every day, for eternity." 

The Angel thanks Dolly, and asks Her Majesty the same question. 

The Queen takes a bottle of Perrier out of her purse, shakes it up, 
and gargles. Then, she spits into a toilet and pulls the lever. 

The Angel says, "OK, your Majesty, you may go in." 

Dolly is outraged and asks, "What was that all about? I show you 
two of God's own perfect creations and you turn me down. She 
spits into a commode and she gets in! Would you explain that to me?" 

































"Sorry, Dolly," says the Angel, "but even in Heaven, a royal flush 
beats a pair---no matter how big they are..."


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## northwet smoker (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL, that's a good one!


----------

